# CineMax will play all 6 STAR WARS Movies starting Nov 10 in HD



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Star Wars® Weekend Marathon 
Cinemax gives Star Wars fans a reason to celebrate as it airs ALL SIX Star
Wars films back-to-back - in story order - for the first time ever on TV. The
Star Wars Weekend Marathon goes into hyperdrive beginning midnight on
November 10th and plays throughout the weekend, ending at 7am on Monday,
November 13th.
They will also have dailyan nightly viewings during the week.

http://www.cinemax.com/starwars/schedule.html


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

DirecTV doesn't have Max in HD?....Do they??


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

tubsone said:


> DirecTV doesn't have Max in HD?....Do they??


Eggsachary


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

D* needs to add skinemax in HD!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I have never cared for Max but this would get me to be a short term subscriber if for nothing else than to record all the 4/5/6 in HD.

However DTV does not carry Max HD, nor does my local cable. So I am basically just going to be SOL.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have the DVDs.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Don't we all?

I think its the HD part that is important in this equation. And I'm not interested in 1/2/3, just 4/5/6.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Who does carry Max in HD? TW Houston carries a couple HBOs and a couple SHOs, but no MAX or STARZ


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Who does carry Max in HD? TW Houston carries a couple HBOs and a couple SHOs, but no MAX or STARZ


We do here in NY. Unfortunately, I don't have HD (yet), but isn't that always the case.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I had an idea. If I could find someone who has an HR20 and Max HD, I could send them a eSata drive, have them record the movies for me on it, and send it back to me.

I wonder if that would work.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

rkester said:


> I had an idea. If I could find someone who has an HR20 and Max HD, I could send them a eSata drive, have them record the movies for me on it, and send it back to me.
> 
> I wonder if that would work.


Uh, flawed logic there rkester - no one with an HR20 will have Max HD since only DirecTV customers have HR20's, and DirecTV doesn't offer Max MD.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

One other thing the eSATA. will only work with the box its recorded on.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

doh! lol bdowell, i guess my brane did not compute once it got fogged up with the idear of Ep 4/5/6 in HD.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Bumped. Marathon starts this weekend.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought of this thread this morning when my doorbell rang and my Xbox 360 HD-DVD drive arrived.

I envy anyone who gets the MaxHD. But I know my old school fanboygoodness will be rewarded in time by Mr Lucas aka HD-DVD goodness.

I hope anyone who can do the HD max thing does and enjoys it, seriously!


----------



## leon999 (May 21, 2005)

Hmmmm. My Tivo recordings of "Star Wars" & "Empire" each stopped after 10 minutes. There seems to be transmission glitchiness (Comcast Chicago) and perhaps I was hitting a limit on my disk space. 

Anyone else seen any weirdness?


----------

